# snakewood frame handle



## HSC /// Knives (Jan 4, 2018)

this is a 10 hidden pin Frame handle of silicon bronze and snakewood
Hitachi white steel core laminated with stainless
thanks for looking


----------



## valgard (Jan 4, 2018)

nice work!


----------



## Matus (Jan 5, 2018)

Looks very nice! What kind of grind did you put on it?


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Jan 5, 2018)

valgard said:


> nice work!


thanks



Matus said:


> Looks very nice! What kind of grind did you put on it?



thank you, flat to slight convex


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 8, 2018)

Beautiful wood


----------



## Christian1 (May 8, 2018)

Nicely done, looks great


----------

